# duda con un  horno microondas



## willycito (Feb 17, 2014)

tengo un  microondas marca LG, el cual no funciona, pero cuando se le da un pequeño golpe funciona, que podría estar mal o es que alguna conexión esta suelta.


espero me puedan ayudar con su respuesta ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 17, 2014)

Hola caro willycito si tu microondas anda despues de un pequeño golpe ,seguramiente hay algun malo contacto electrico en algun lugar , haora la questión es descobrir donde estas el .
Si usteds tiene algun conocimento electico no se orbide que hay alta tensión(algunos milhares de voltios) adentro dese equipo y suficiente para matar en caso de un contacto tuio acidental , portanto !OJO! sea mui cuteloso en esa investigación.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu mantenimento!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## fen2006 (Feb 17, 2014)

revisa primero los terminales del condensador ... recuerda desconectar del enchufe antes de abrir el equipo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2014)

O los interruptores de la puerta !


----------

